# How to ask a girl to be your girlfriend romantically



## Instantnoodle

I have a problem. 

I want to do something special for a Filipina girl that I've been dating. I want to go steady with her. I'm planning to ask her to be my girlfriend but I want to do it in Tagalog. Does anyone know how I can do that??? I speak and understand Tagalog but I just don't know how can you be romantic asking a girl to be your girlfriend. Can someone please help. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mataripis

maari bang tayong dalawa na ang maging magkaibigan?


----------



## Radical_Ed

Maari ba kitang (ki-tang) magiging kasing-irog/ kasintahan?
_Will you be my boy/girlfriend?_


----------



## bnncff

Why google translate kasintahan as girlfriend and boyfriend togther?


----------



## Radical_Ed

You can also say, _Maari ba kitang maging nobya?
_


bnncff said:


> Why google translate kasintahan as girlfriend and boyfriend togther?



No one really uses the term kasintahan nor _kasing-irog_ anymore. Nowadays, you can always use the term 'girlfriend'. Other terms for 'girlfriend/boyfriend' are: irog, nobyo/nobya/, shota/syota (short for short-time relationship).

I'm not sure why Google translated it that way. But the Tagalog term for _girlfriend and boyfriend togther_ is *mag*kasintahan.

Sinta = darling/ person
Ka*sinta*han = girlfriend/ someone you are in relationship with
Magka*sinta*han = relationship that both kasintahan are in

Hope this helps.


----------

